# Hay archery target



## catman-do (Aug 17, 2014)

These work very well and they are cheap. I have mine under a covered area like you have, and so far my first one has lasted well over 2000 shots and going strong. 
https://www.orschelnfarmhome.com/vi...ed-straw-grab---go--compressed-bale/si6125485


----------



## JINKSTER (Mar 19, 2011)

Stub...I too had trouble finding bales of "Compressed Straw" this last (and 3rd) time in 5 years that I swapped out for new bales that normally last me (and visiting archer friends) about 2 1/2 years.

I tried the "Loose Straw Bales" and they were a wash...no good...










and wound up resorting to using bales of "Compressed Timothy" which I've been using since installed Nov. of last year...










I have no experience with "hay" but would imagine it's very loose when loosely baled.

These were the first "Compressed Straw" bales I installed in Sept. of 2012...










I used 3 small 1" ratchet straps and it worked great...










until April of 2015 when I replaced the bales and straps using (2) heavy duty ratchet straps (that worked better)....










now imho?...2 - 2 1/2 years out of two bales is great service...but only if they work and the two things I believe I see that could use improvement?....is you need "compressed bales" (of whatever) and?...I think I'm only seeing (1) ratchet strap in your set-up....but even adding more ratchet straps won't help loose bales.


----------



## Easykeeper (Jan 2, 2003)

Multiple ratchet straps like Jinkster recommends, and some kind of backing. Your local feed or hardware store should have what are called "stall mats". Buy one and figure out how to suspend it behind your bales. Any arrow that penetrates too far hits the stall mat, and they won't penetrate that (nor be damaged by the mat).

You'll probably have better luck finding compressed straw bales in the fall.

Large round bales of hay work great, I use them for a lot of my shooting. I have a tractor to move them though, if you don't or don't have a neighbor who will move it for you they aren't very practical. They are also tough to dispose of, they're still 1000-1200 or more pounds of hay when they are shot up. I can just put them in the compost pile, not an option for everyone.


----------



## tpcowfish (Aug 11, 2008)

The one i have, has straw, compressed with a banding tool, with 1x6 boards on top, and bottom,


----------



## Stub (Aug 13, 2013)

Thanks everyone.

Catman, I remember seeing those before. Is there any special prep needed before you shoot those. Like compress the straws down or throw a burlap over them? Or do you just shoot them as-is? Appreciate the suggestion. Will look into them some more.

Jinks. Thanks for the photos and info. Your setup was a good part of my motivation in making my own hay/straw target. Yeah, I only used one ratchet strap. My thinking was.. With folded chicken wire under a heavy duty ratchet strap. It would give me enough surface area to compress the hay with only one strap. Sadly, it didn't work and just proved to be a big pita messing with chicken wire in that fashion. Also tried removing the wire and just using the ratchet strap. Got it so tight that I was literally lifting and rocking my stand trying to get it tighter. I feel compressed straw is almost a must for a target.

EasyKeeper. Thank you for the suggestions. I think my next go around I will definitely look harder for compressed straw and go with dual straps. I actually did use some rubber mats behind my target. Hard to see in the photos I posted. Think I have a better picture of the mat and gap on my phone. will check. I used some 1/2" thick heavy duty floor mats that I found on this property 5 years back when I first bought it. Thought they were cool and kept them. They literally weight about 20lbs each. The problem is there's a gap between my hay and the mats. The way I have my stand built with the roof. I'm unable to push my hay farther back to butt up against the mats. Something I did not think about when I originally put the stand together. More than likely, I'll use the current stand as a feeder and revisit this project in the Fall. Hopefully I can find some compressed straw then. If not, order some. 

Tpcowfish. Interesting idea with the boards. Wonder if putting boards between the straps and hay would make any difference. Especially on the side with a ratchet strap. Just cut them a little shorter so they can compress without running into each other. Something for me to think about. Appreciate it, thanks.


----------



## Stub (Aug 13, 2013)

Well not the best picture. But can kind of see the gab between the hay and mat. ..and the roof that is stopping me from pushing it in further








Sent from my LG-LS997 using Tapatalk


----------



## catman-do (Aug 17, 2014)

PM sent..


----------



## cubefx (May 8, 2012)

I used metal threaded rods to compress the bales. Works great.


----------



## bldtrailer (Feb 2, 2010)

What kind of bales are those?


----------



## Stub (Aug 13, 2013)

Nice setup Cube. I also thought about using some all thread rods to compress my hay. However, I had the ratchet strap already and thought I'd try that to save a few bucks. Once I get some straw, I may revisit that method over straps. Looks great, thanks for sharing!

Sent from my LG-LS997 using Tapatalk


----------



## cubefx (May 8, 2012)

bldtrailer said:


> What kind of bales are those?


excelsior bales


----------



## bldtrailer (Feb 2, 2010)

wow how did you find those ?


----------



## Flying Dogg (Jul 4, 2016)

I hung 1/2" thick conveyer belt rubber from the top of the straw butts down the back side. Arrows would go thru the straw , hit the rubber and stop. The rubber has to be hanging loose so the arrow will not try to penetrate it. This will stop any arrow from any bow or crossbow.


----------



## cubefx (May 8, 2012)

bldtrailer said:


> wow how did you find those ?


One of the local Archery Ranges where converting from Excelsior Bale Targets to Foam ones. I bought few new bales for around $30 a piece.


----------



## Lawman808$ (Jan 30, 2018)

Nice job guys gave me some ideas for my range.

Thanks


----------



## DJ Hardy (Jan 18, 2016)

I suggest laying the bakes flat out stead of on their side to avoid shooting a string into.
Also if you have a backing to stop the arrows there is no real reason to try and compress
the bales.
I use horse stall mats behind mine. Cut them in half and you have enough or
two targets.


----------



## Joe Hohmann (Oct 24, 2013)

I just hang a "block" target in front of my 6 hay bales. I see you have a block target (on ground/left). Since I no longer miss hitting the block target at 20 yds, the bales come in handy for new shooters.


----------



## Stub (Aug 13, 2013)

Thanks everyone.

Well I ended up moving the hay stand to my goat pin to use as a feeder. I'll revisit the idea again sometime summer or fall. See if I can score some compressed hay. If not locally, maybe order some. Also, there are things I want to change in the design.

That block target on the ground, I use specifically for broadheads. Just to make sure they are flying well. I shoot that maybe 20 time a year.. if that. Usually, I'm shooting my rag bag target when I'm out back with field points.

Appreciate all the info. As it give me much to think about next time. So again, Thanks everyone!

Sent from my LG-LS997 using Tapatalk


----------



## Don_Parsons (Feb 9, 2018)

We spun up some 6 foot round compressed Hay silage bales last fall,,, they rock. 

We placed them here are there on our private 3D walking range as back drops in front of the main targets. 

This will be good as I return to instinctive archery shooting.


----------



## Nate K (Dec 21, 2014)

I have only ever used round bales for targets but based on my experience baling and pitching square bales you will find a wide variety based on hay type and baler settings. Lots of guys are using old balers that won’t compress the bale enough and you end up with those loose crappy bales.


----------



## oldsouth (Feb 8, 2018)

I use a cattle matt behind a compressed hay blale that works great.


----------

